# LED Lighting Choices for 29 Gallon Low Tech Tank



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

I run a Planted+ on a 55 which is slightly taller than a 29 but also run pressurized CO2. Just bought a Planted+ for a 29/30 but haven't setup the tank yet. I think the Planted+ might be a bit strong without supplemental CO2 of some sort but it depends on the plant selection and lighting schedule. The Finnex Fugeray is somewhat in between the Planted+ and Stingray and could be an additional consideration.


----------



## Archaeofish (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmm, as far as I recall, the Fugeray doesn't have the 660 nm red lights. That's why I figured it wouldn't be so good for a planted tank. Is this not the case?


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=420457
Check out the last post on this thread. Red bulbs on the stingray may help but fugeray as we'll as rayII have been used successfully to grow plants and neither have the red. Aesthetics may be better with the red bulbs though. Maybe go planted+ but be prepared to raise it if required.


----------



## Archaeofish (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. The sense I'm getting is that my options are:

Stingray: A little on the low side for light--probably lower plant growth
Fugeray: Probably appropriate light level (according to PAR data i found around 30 for 18 depth, but colors not ideal.
Planted +: More plant growth, but probably some algae growth as well. 

To what extent can algae issues from high light plants be mitigated by shortening the photo period? 

Does the density of planting affect calculations about what constitutes appropriate PAR values?


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 28, 2014)

I recently asked the same question...low tech LED for 29g, except I am not planning to dose and no CO2. I really wanted to go with the Planted +. The feedback I received that was that the Planted + would be too much light and I would be facing algae issues. I did not want to chase algae issues.

The Stingray was recommended in this forum and another. I ordered it and was not impressed by the build quality (also noted in a few different reviews). I also did not like the fact that the blue lights could not be separately controlled. I did not consider the Fugeray due to the lack of red spectrum.

I ended up ordering the Current Satellite Freshwater+ as it seemed like a good compromise and would provide low light. I am only growing two different types of Java fern, four different types of anubias and frogbit. It is coming I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## DonVito (Dec 19, 2014)

First time poster here! I was in a similar situation looking for a new plant growing light for a 20L. I have been taking care of my son's 20L tank for the past 5 years while he was in college. It had a couple of Anubia's and a bunch of Jungle Val's along with several Cardinal tetra's. When he came back this summer the fluorescent light fixture went out so he bought a Marineland hood with LED lights. Evidently the Jungle Val's needed more than that hood light could provide and they didn't make it. Without them in the tank the algae started taking over. He has since moved out and decided he didn't want to bring this tank with him so he was going to find a home for the fish. I figured I kept them alive that long and hated to see them go so I adopted them! 

I found this forum several weeks ago and have been researching lights and plants. I'm amazed at the vast knowledge and experience that many of the forum members have on this topic and their willingness to share it. I was looking at a Marineland Aquatic Plant LED light but it was more than I wanted to spend. My son showed me the Finnex Planted+ LED light. I realized after reading several posts on this forum that it would provide more light than I needed. Then I came across this post and decided to give it a try. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=741857
I purchased replacement Jungle Vals and installed everything yesterday. I decreased the light period to 6 hrs. Hopefully the plants will take over before the algae does! I haven't purchased the screen yet but plan to do that soon.However I recently saw this LED dimmer and was wondering if that would work for this light. Time to do more research! http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24326 

Good luck with whatever choice you make.


----------



## Archaeofish (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I am leaning towards the Fugeray without the red lights. The PAR values for the 30 inch fixture were right around 30 at 18 inches depth.


----------

